#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  申請 大貓巢穴版版主

## 靜炎

申請版面名稱：　　　　　　　大貓巢穴

想擔任版主的理由：　　　　　盡量為狼之樂園帶來歡喜。

具體簡述過去經驗或表現：　　狼之樂園為在下的第一個論壇，經驗定有不足。
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　不過在下定會盡心盡力，在大貓巢穴付出。
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　請狼王白牙，決斷。

----------


## 狼王白牙

抱歉前些日子忘記回應這篇 Orz

靜炎身為獅族

想必對貓科事物必定有些了解

就此宣告靜炎上任，並期待靜炎表現，請多加油

----------

